# Possibly THE greatest piece of gratis ever received...



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 24, 2008)

Sorry for the poor quality, I took this with my phone because I couldn't find my digicam but I was too excited to wait!





This is the Cargo Amazing Eyes book.  You cannot buy this; it is exclusive to Cargo artists and was given as gratis to a limited number of Sephora cast members after completing a Fall 2008 Cargo Color training.

The book holds the three Essential Eye Palettes in Warm Neutral, Cool Neutral, and Dark Neutral, as well as the 8 color palettes and the wet/dry eyeliner collection.  So I pretty much have the entire new collection of eyeshadows in one convenient palette.  The new eyeshadow system is to highlight and contour the eye with the Essential Eye palette in whatever shade, and then layer the color palettes on top for a complete look, then line with the wet/dry eyeliners.  It's fantastic, I could easily stop rummaging through my crap for eyeshadows and have everything laid out for me and not be stumped for inspiration.

I am in love to say the least.  Just thought I'd share!


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 24, 2008)

Color me jealous. Seriously. Awesome awesome gratis.


----------



## ilovegreen (Sep 24, 2008)

Your so lucky & it's rare to see companies giving their staff anything for working hard.


----------



## _Ella_ (Sep 24, 2008)

LUCKY YOU!!! that´s an amazing gift!!! have fun with it!


----------



## susannef (Sep 24, 2008)

wow thats awesome! Im jealous


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 24, 2008)

Me too very jealous!!!!!!!! I want one.


----------



## MACLovin (Sep 24, 2008)

That's amazing!! You're a lucky girl.. I wanna work @ Sephora!! I picked up an app the other day I think I may apply for a seasonal/PT position as a second job.. It's a dream job for me! 

Enjoy! Hope to see some FOTD's from you using this, missy.


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 24, 2008)

LOVES! You lucky girl you


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2008)

That is fabulous!  Obviously you are a valued & talented employee, that you were one of the ones selected to receive this.  Enjoy it - you deserve it.


----------



## Lizzie (Sep 24, 2008)

Amazing!  I don't know if I'm more jealous or happy for you!
*ahem* FOTD *ahem* !!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 24, 2008)

OMG! That is awesome! Enjoy


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovegreen* 

 
_Your so lucky & it's rare to see companies giving their staff anything for working hard._

 
Oh not my company, they're very very good to us, it keeps us loyal.  I think it's important to recognize employees' hard work, we go through some shit sometimes lol!!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_That's amazing!! You're a lucky girl.. I wanna work @ Sephora!! I picked up an app the other day I think I may apply for a seasonal/PT position as a second job.. It's a dream job for me! 

Enjoy! Hope to see some FOTD's from you using this, missy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Good luck, I hope everything goes well for you.  Honestly, as much as I can barely tolerate the retail setting sometimes, it's truly an amazing company to work for, there's tons of room for growth, you're not limited to just being in store.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_That is fabulous!  Obviously you are a valued & talented employee, that you were one of the ones selected to receive this.  Enjoy it - you deserve it._

 
Aw thanks.  Everybody at work hates the 3 of us who got them lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_Amazing!  I don't know if I'm more jealous or happy for you!
*ahem* FOTD *ahem* !!_

 

haha both perhaps!! i'll definitely post an FOTD as soon as I can find my camera lol it disappeared after a drunken girls' night out, I'm sure it's my car or in a purse somewhere.  I wore the Essential Eyes in Dark Warm today and blended in some of the darker colors from the Toronto color palette and used the wet/dry liner in brown, dry.  They're super pigmented I'm really impressed!  Cargo eyeshadows were decent before, but these new ones are amazing, I suggest everybody give them a go.


----------



## kittykit (Sep 25, 2008)

Lucky you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's an awesome gift.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 25, 2008)

You are so lucky... have fun with it.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 25, 2008)

Lovely! I'm not familiar with cargo, but that looks awesome.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow!  Enjoy it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooooooo Aaaaaaaahhhh.


----------



## lethaldesign (Sep 26, 2008)

Color me green with envy! That is SO beautiful!!!! I've been very interested in those new color palettes & now you get them ALL in one convenient palette. Lucky! Enjoy


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 26, 2008)

wow thats perfect, have fun and enjoy it!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 26, 2008)

So awesome, good that you snatched it up right away!!!!


----------



## kariii (Sep 26, 2008)

aaaaawwww, you lucky girl! I'm so jealous.


----------



## fellowjk (Sep 29, 2008)

gratis woo


----------

